# Magic rally after halftime to escape past Bucks



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Vince Carter took an elbow to the face. He returned in time to knock out the Bucks. Carter scored 19 of his 25 points in the second half after getting four stitches inside his mouth and lip, and Dwight Howard added 25 points and 20 rebounds to rally the Orlando Magic to a 100-98 victory over Milwaukee on Saturday night. "Four stitches and one ugly lip," said Carter, the wire from the stitching still dangling out of the side of his mouth after the game.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10446230/Magic-rally-after-halftime-to-escape-past-Bucks


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Similar fashion to the Hawks game, they flipped on the switch after the half.


----------

